# Trying A New App



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Poop with us


Introducing Pooper. The world's first app that finds people nearby to pick up your dog's poop for you.



pooperapp.com


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Robert Larrison said:


> Poop with us
> 
> 
> Introducing Pooper. The world's first app that finds people nearby to pick up your dog's poop for you.
> ...


100k salary for them in SF?


----------



## ShipMeTheMoney (May 21, 2020)

Not as good as phlatbed lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Robert Larrison said:


> Poop with us
> 
> 
> Introducing Pooper. The world's first app that finds people nearby to pick up your dog's poop for you.
> ...


Do you get paid by the turd or pound?
Does it also apply for like older 
people that may be incontinent? 
Bonus for diarrhea? 
So many questions...


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear tried to register as a customer a while back, but after they saw the size of the dump bear took bear got banned from the app


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Robert Larrison said:


> Poop with us
> 
> 
> Introducing Pooper. The world's first app that finds people nearby to pick up your dog's poop for you.
> ...


I like how in the video the available poop pickers look exactly like Uber cars in the rider's app. Its like they know already that the only person who would do this, is a damn broke ass ant driver from Uber or Lyft.

Anyways, this is a joke ... right? ... right?!

Yup it was: https://www.newsweek.com/how-media-got-fooled-completely-satirical-dog-poop-app-485598

This was made in 2016 by the way.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i have been picked up some real shit for a long time, possibly a ton or two

oh shit wrong app


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Brings new meaning to the term 'doodoodash'. :roflmao:


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds like something right up your alley


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

k4ever said:


> I like how in the video the available poop pickers look exactly like Uber cars in the rider's app. Its like they know already that the only person who would do this, is a damn broke ass ant driver from Uber or Lyft.
> 
> Anyways, this is a joke ... right? ... right?!
> 
> ...


Yes but the cray part Google and lots of Peeps are doing this for real now



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i have been picked up some real shit for a long time, possibly a ton or two
> 
> oh shit wrong app


It's best to head out early while they are still steaming

After you bag your first 100 your promoted to turd rangler


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Uber is already halfway there... they just need to drop the "L" and they can offer UberPOO.


----------

